# vBulletin 3.5 Upgrade



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

As mentioned in http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=23022, I will be upgrading the Forum to vBulletin 3.5 TODAY. Expect the Forum to be down for approximately 30 minutes around 11am Arizona time and then for about an hour around 4:30pm Arizona time.

Sorry; I was gonna do it on the weekend, but I have to work.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

Phase one, the backup of this forum's data, is complete. I will do the actual vBulletin upgrade at about 4:30p.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

After a couple problems, the Forums have been upgraded.

Please bear with me as I fix some of the things we had in our old version, such as our graphics settings. 

If you find anything not workening right, please post in Forum Problem Reports.


----------



## DirkW (Feb 3, 2003)

saxpics said:


> If you find anything not workening right, please post in Forum Problem Reports.


Maybe yor spel-chekker?

Seriously, thanks for your hard work in getting everything up and running. I vote we give you a 10% raise this year!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

DirkW said:


> Maybe yor spel-chekker?
> 
> Seriously, thanks for your hard work in getting everything up and running. I vote we give you a 10% raise this year!


Even 11% would not be a total overkill. :twisted:

Seriously, Pete and I have been discussing these forum sw updates back and forth. We did already discover new useful features in this 3.5.0 version to justify all Pete's hard and smart labor. Thanks, saxpics. :salute:


----------

